# Driver for Broadcom BCM94306 Mini PCI Wireless Card



## maineac60 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a Micron Trans Port GX3 Laptop that I just had to reformat and install win xp again. Installed in this laptop is a Mini PCI Wireless Card bearing the BCM94306MPSG number.

I have been going nuts trying to find the driver for this beast. It will not install without the drivers. I had them but have somehow managed to lose them.

Can anyone help me here???? PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE

Thanks

Carl


----------



## jwinathome (Mar 9, 2007)

Download for XP from here....

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php


----------



## maineac60 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the link but that is the wrong chipset...those drivers are for 57XX chipset and mine has a 4306 chipset.

Again, thanks for your effort

Carl


----------

